# كم كان عدد تلاميذ السيد المسيح؟؟



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

كم كان عدد تلاميذ المسيح؟

هاهى أسماء التلاميذ وهى ليست 12 بل 14 

1 سمعان (بطرس) 
2 يعقوب بن زبدي 
3 يوحنا أخا يعقوب
4 يهوذا الأسخريوطيّ
5 متّى العشّار 
6 أندراوس
7 لباوس المُلقّب تداوس 
8 توما 
9 سمعان القانويّ 
10 نثنائيل 
11 فيلبّس 
12 برثلماوس 
13 يعقوب بن حلفا 
14 يهوذا أخو يعقوب 


متى الإصحاح العاشر.
[Q-BIBLE]1 ثم دعا تلاميذه الاثني عشر وأعطاهم سلطانا على أرواح نجسة حتى يخرجوها، ويشفوا كل مرض وكل ضعف

2 وأما أسماء الاثني عشر رسولا فهي هذه: الأول سمعان الذي يقال له: بطرس، وأندراوس أخوه. يعقوب بن زبدي، ويوحنا أخوه

3 فيلبس، وبرثولماوس . توما، ومتى العشار. يعقوب بن حلفى، ولباوس الملقب تداوس

4 سمعان القانوي، ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أسلمه[/Q-BIBLE]


مرقس الإصحاح الثالث
[Q-BIBLE] وجعل لسمعان اسم بطرس

17 ويعقوب بن زبدي ويوحنا أخا يعقوب، وجعل لهما اسم بوانرجس أي ابني الرعد

18 وأندراوس، وفيلبس، وبرثولماوس، ومتى، وتوما، ويعقوب بن حلفى، وتداوس، وسمعان القانوي

19 ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي أسلمه. ثم أتوا إلى بيت[/Q-BIBLE]


لوقا الإصحاح السادس
[Q-BIBLE] ولما كان النهار دعا تلاميذه، واختار منهم اثني عشر، الذين سماهم أيضا رسلا

14 سمعان الذي سماه أيضا بطرس وأندراوس أخاه. يعقوب ويوحنا. فيلبس وبرثولماوس

15 متى وتوما. يعقوب بن حلفى وسمعان الذي يدعى الغيور

16 يهوذا أخا يعقوب، ويهوذا الإسخريوطي الذي صار مسلما أيضا[/Q-BIBLE]

أعمال الرسل الإصحاح الأول
[Q-BIBLE] ولما دخلوا صعدوا إلى العلية التي كانوا يقيمون فيها: بطرس ويعقوب ويوحنا وأندراوس وفيلبس وتوما وبرثولماوس ومتى ويعقوب بن حلفى وسمعان الغيور ويهوذا أخو يعقوب[/Q-BIBLE]


----------



## Molka Molkan (16 أغسطس 2011)

طيب وفين متياس ؟
نخليهم كدا 15 ، عليه العوض ..


----------



## My Rock (16 أغسطس 2011)

عدد التلاميذ 12. اي خلاصة تصل لها غير ذلك هي دليل على عدم صحة بحثك وعلى عدم كفائة مراجعتك للنصوص والمصادر.

القائمة التي وضعتها كررت إسم تلميذين. 
تداوس (7) هو اخو يعقوب (14)
نثنائيل (10) هو نفسه برثولماوس (12)

أنصحك ان تكون أكثر دقة في بحثك وإعتراضك، وهذا الشئ لفائدتك انت فقط لا غير فلا يضرنا شئ إن تم طرح شبهات لُبها سوء فهم وعدم معرفة كافية بالكتاب المقدس.

سلام ونعمة


----------



## HappyAtheist (16 أغسطس 2011)

My Rock قال:


> عدد التلاميذ 12. اي خلاصة تصل لها غير ذلك هي دليل على عدم صحة بحثك وعلى عدم كفائة مراجعتك للنصوص والمصادر.
> 
> القائمة التي وضعتها كررت إسم تلميذين.
> تداوس (7) هو اخو يعقوب (14)
> ...



من أين إستخصلت أن تداوس هو أخو يعقوب؟؟؟

ومن أين إستخلصت أن نثنائيل هو نفسه برثولماوس.

رجاء أن تكون الأجوبه مدعمه بآيات لأنه لم يعد لدى نسخه من الكتاب المقدس، فلقد أعدته من حيث جئت به.


----------



## Alexander.t (16 أغسطس 2011)

الكتاب المقدس


----------



## My Rock (17 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> من أين إستخصلت أن تداوس هو أخو يعقوب؟؟؟



الموضوع لا يحتاج لعلم الذرة.
اي مقارنة بسيطة بين ما يذكره متى ومرقس وبين ما يذكره سفر أعمال الرسل ستظهر لنا إختلاف الإسمين لكن الشخصية.
إضافة الى الدليل الخارجي، من تقليد وتاريخ وما تناقلته الكنيسة الأولى عن شخصيات التلاميذ ورحلاتهم التبشيرية ومكان وزمان موتهم.
إضافة الى إجماع رأي علماء الكتاب المقدس في تفسير هوية التلاميذ.
 



> ومن أين إستخلصت أن نثنائيل هو نفسه برثولماوس.



بنفس الطريقة أعلاه. التلميذ فيلبس مصحوب إسمه دائماً مع  إسم برثولماوس كما هو مذكور في متى ومرقس ولوقا. المفعروف ان فيلبس هو صديق  برثولماوس وهو الذي قدم برثولماوس للمسيح.
بنفس هذا السرد يذكر لنا يوحنا فيلبس وبرثولماوس بإسم نثنائيل.
إضافة الى ما ذكره التاريخ والتقليد واباء الكنيسة الأولى.
 



> رجاء أن تكون الأجوبه مدعمه بآيات




 لا يشترط بالدليل ان يكون كتابي لكي يفسر الأمور. إن كان هناك ذكر ل تداوس و يهوذا اخو يعقوب في الكتاب المقدس، وادلة خارجية متزامنية تذكر لنا ان تداوس هو نفسه يهوذا اخو يعقوب، سيكون الأمر واضح ولا يشترط ان يشرحه الكتاب المقدس بنفسه.


----------



## apostle.paul (17 أغسطس 2011)

*تداوس هو يهوذا هو لباوس
*


----------



## راجعلك يا يسوع (18 أغسطس 2011)

HappyAtheist قال:


> كم كان عدد تلاميذ المسيح؟
> 
> هاهى أسماء التلاميذ وهى ليست 12 بل 14
> 
> [/


 
عدد التلاميذ 12 و ليس 14


----------

